# portmaster not finding package where pkg install does



## scotia (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi,

I'm wading through the molasses that is a FreeBSD upgrade.

I want to use packages where available, however where `pkg` finds packages, `portmaster` does not:


```
# portmaster -bdgy -PP devel/cmake

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/cmake

===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/cmake from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for devel/cmake


===>>> Starting install for devel/cmake <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>>> Checking package repository for latest available version
===>>> Package and/or archive not found at:
        http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/

       Check the pkg-add(8) man page for information
       on setting the PACKAGESITE environment variable

===>>> Try --packages-if-newer, or do not use -PP/--packages-only
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> devel/cmake

This command has been saved to ~/portmasterfail.txt
```


```
# pkg install cmake
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        cmake: 3.18.4
        py37-setuptools: 44.0.0

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 34 MiB more space.
6 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```

Does anyone have advice on how to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## scotia (Nov 10, 2020)

Huh.  I just retried the same command and now:


```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/cmake

===>>> Checking package repository for latest available version
===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/cmake from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for devel/cmake

===>>> devel/cmake 2/27

===>>> Installing package from: /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-download/cmake-3.18.4.txz
Installing cmake-3.18.4...
Extracting cmake-3.18.4: 100%

===>>> Creating a package for new version cmake-3.18.4
Creating package for cmake-3.18.4
  ===>>> Package saved to /usr/ports/packages/All

===>>> Installation of devel/cmake (cmake-3.18.4) succeeded

===>>> Deleting stale distfile: cmake-3.17.3.tar.gz
```

Odd.


----------

